
Facebook open-sourced LogDevice – a distributed store for sequential data - diametralis
https://github.com/facebookincubator/LogDevice
======
diametralis
Open-sourcing post: [https://logdevice.io/blog/2018/09/12/open-sourcing-
announcem...](https://logdevice.io/blog/2018/09/12/open-sourcing-
announcement.html)

Announcement in 2017: [https://code.fb.com/core-data/logdevice-a-distributed-
data-s...](https://code.fb.com/core-data/logdevice-a-distributed-data-store-
for-logs/)

